# Purple coloured starbursts??



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

:welcome:No not talking about the sweets:Na_Na_Na_Na:, i know they're blackcurrant flavour :lol2: A local rep shop has a T in thats up as a Mombasa starburst but i know as well as 1000s of us do a Mombasa is an OBT right? the big difference with this one is that is black with a strong purple tinge to it and i haven't been able to find any pics that it might be....I'm pretty sure its a starburst going by the pattern on the carapace. Haven't got any pics at the mo im afraid but if you guys could either give me some ideas on what to search for or post some pics of what you think it could be would be massively appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Pamphobeteus nigricolor?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

P. chordatus maybe? They can be very dark.

Pterinochilus chordatus


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Pamphobeteus nigricolor?
> image


MMM too much purple i think, add some red wine to that colour and its close (sorry best way i could describe it)




garlicpickle said:


> P. chordatus maybe? They can be very dark.
> 
> Pterinochilus chordatus


Too dark i think. you can see the purple in her quite easily.

I know this would be a lot easier with pics will have some tomorrow but just wanted to test you all : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

look forward to seeing the pics, sounds interesting.


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

x immanis maybe: victory:


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Im intrigued. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

killerclown said:


> x immanis maybe: victory:


Now thats very very close!!! Just not sure if it has the curly hair abdomen :hmm: 

what sorta price they go for. AF?


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

But then again they don't all have it looking at this...http://www.piccube.de/bilder_speicher/uploads/picCube_49f8dea462.jpg 

I think this could be her!:2thumb:


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

killerclown said:


> x immanis maybe: victory:


 
i second that hought


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

no idea on adult female prices , a guess would be 50 - 70 pounds maybe , nice spiders tho :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

killerclown said:


> no idea on adult female prices , a guess would be 50 - 70 pounds maybe , nice spiders tho :2thumb:


if it's in a shop you can add a fair bit to that as well :lol2:


----------



## killerclown (Nov 21, 2008)

150 quid with setup then :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Any idea*

Any idea what this one is, bought from Virginia Cheeseman as Pamphobeteus Sp - now a mature male


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

£20 quid i can get her for!:no1::2thumb::no1:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

sab6517 said:


> Any idea what this one is, bought from Virginia Cheeseman as Pamphobeteus Sp - now a mature male
> 
> image



Now thats looking even closer!!


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Thread*

Have posted it on its own thread to see if anyone identifies it - may remain as P. Sp !!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> £20 quid i can get her for!:no1::2thumb::no1:


If it is a Pamphobeteus of some kind, the males are usually the pretty, colourful ones.


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

I posted this pic in another thread too, but I have a feeling both are about the same T 










P.Platyomma


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm guessing its a Pamphobeteus species. Quite why its now from Mombassa who knows :lol2:


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

Danhalen said:


> Pamphobeteus nigricolor?
> image


i want! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

matto2k said:


> i want! :mf_dribble:


Everyone wants the males :lol2: Females aren't quite so sexy!

Here's my male Pamphobeteus ultramarinus




























Thankfully in this species the females are gorgeous too :no1:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey peeps, just to let ya know piccies of the OP should be up around 3ish so keep an eye out! :2thumb:


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi...i dont want to seem like im gate crashing your thread...but i will have a number of Pamphobeteus slings for sale soon,so if the colour of these spiders is your thing...keep an eye on the classifieds soon 
cheers...Neil


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

neil hayles said:


> Hi...i dont want to seem like im gate crashing your thread...but i will have a number of Pamphobeteus slings for sale soon,so if the colour of these spiders is your thing...keep an eye on the classifieds soon
> cheers...Neil


 
you have a PM.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi guys, well heres the all promised pictures.....I think i need my eyes tested though :blush: Its more golden than purple so i apologise for the crappy info given in the OP but see what you think : victory:

All been taken with no flash so the colours haven't been altered. Just daylight


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like a Phorictopus cancerides to me.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks almost identical. Must admit I've not seen it mentioned much in peoples collections...they rare or so common just not worth keeping??


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I think they're just not that popular. Never kept one but I've heard they have awesome attitude.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

For me personally...Bad attitude = perfect spider!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

P. cancerides was my thought as soon as i saw pics. I have a female if you're interested in loaning


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Would certainly be interested Bex but I'm not 100% sure if its not a female too. Molted about 10 days ago and i would of thought it would be showing some signs of being male by now. Unfortunately didn't get to see the old molt. If it turn out to be a he then i'll definetley pair him up with yours. You got any pics of your female hun?


----------

